# woodie #4 and the last jump shoot of the season



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Got 3 mallards and another woodie today. I have been pounding the ice so much lately i have not killed anything in 3 weeks! Glad i changed pace and went.
Overall, it was a good year for oddballs for me. Other than that, it sucked. This is the worst year on my records. A total of just over 75 ducks as of today and 1 caught goose. I did get a swan too. Last year i killed almost 150 ducks in less trips than this year. In talking with other people, it is the same story pretty much everywhere. A few had good spots and got birds but most struggled. How did everybody else fair this year?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

My normal "score" for a year is between 100-200 ducks.
This year I have hunted at least twice as many times as last year and my total at this time is 30 birds recovered, 2 lost.
Last year sucked to high heaven and I got about 75. SO...


The only "oddball" I had was an immature drake ringneck the first or second week of the season, that I tag teamed with my buddy. First one I have ever shot. Now I just need a mature one for the wall.
Never even shot AT a woodie, never mind killed one. You lucky SOB.


By far my WORST season ever. I normally have more birds by the end of the second weekend than I have gotten this whole year put together. But I am not done yet. At least not QUITE.

Gonna try to find the motivation to get my lazy carcass out of bed and go in the morning. But I have been dealing with a kidney stone the last week or so and my sleep has not been restful of late.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i killed 4 less wood ducks than you :wink: but it is my second best season ever, and i still got two weeks of hard hunting coming up... all four goals i set this year were not accomplished... by me anyways. my buddy i hunt with a lot killed a banded goose, a decent drake woody, a hooded merganser, and a ringneck, all in the last two weeks except for the woody. those were my four goals this year- a band, a woody, a hoody, and a nice ringer. oh well, a lot will happen in these next few days. congrats on another good season lunker


----------



## duck slayer (Sep 25, 2007)

This year has sucked got one duck in 23 trips i normal numbers are 20 birds in 30 trips


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Glad you found success Brody.It serves you right.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dang man, sounds like you had a great season!! Its not over for me. I am going tomorrow and will get out maybe 3 more times. Not a great season but I have made some great friends this year.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I second that Nor-tah. It's not been a great year, but I did get to take a newb out. That was way fun. I got my season average of two geese, and shot more mallards than I ever have any other years combined. Watched my buddy cry when he shot his first woodie. I have yet to shoot a hen, which seemed to be my sex of choice last year. So it's been a mixed bag. Good, but not great.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Dang man, sounds like you had a great season!! Its not over for me. I am going tomorrow and will get out maybe 3 more times. Not a great season but I have made some great friends this year.


3rd that! I made some great friends this season and i also got to take GrandpaD's oldest son out for his first year in the swamp. There is no chance he will ever be quite the same. -)O(-


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> i killed 4 less wood ducks than you :wink: but it is my second best season ever, and i still got two weeks of hard hunting coming up... all four goals i set this year were not accomplished... by me anyways. my buddy i hunt with a lot killed a banded goose, a decent drake woody, a hooded merganser, and a ringneck, all in the last two weeks except for the woody. those were my four goals this year- a band, a woody, a hoody, and a nice ringer. oh well, a lot will happen in these next few days. congrats on another good season lunker


I have filled all but one of your goals. A hoodie is on my list of to-do's, i have killed 6 woodies all together, 2 banded geese, and a jillion ringers at Ogden bay. Not all were done this year mind you. I had a friend call yesterday and say he saw 2 drake hoodies in a secret local but by the time i got there there wasn't a duck in sight. :evil:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i hate when that happens. with the banded goose day, my buddy called me and said he was looking at a flock of 30 geese and wanted to know if i could ditch work and come jump em. needless to say, i couldnt get away :evil: when he killed the wood duck, it was a place i was going to go check on my lunch break :evil: the hoody and ringer were yesterday on a little river that i have never been to. oh well, im bettin i can get at least one of those in the last few days. then the hard part will be convincing my wife to let me put yet another duck on the wall... preferrable over my bed like my others :lol:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Best season for me ever. Almost every time I went out we limited out. Usually shooting at quite a few. And the later the season the better it turned for me. One evening we literally never stopped shooting. You would unload, re-load, and shoot again. That night we probably saw close to a thousand ducks, and probably about 500 geese. I didn't keep track of how many we killed this year, but it certainly has been the best year for me yet. I have been trying to figure out if the rivers are good enough to try jump shooting one last time though, don't know if I want to with it being so cold.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

COLD? Dude when I got out of bed at 4:00am I looked and it was 36 degrees. Today would have been a perfect day for jumpshooting rivers. Sadly I am not really aquainted with any good jumpshootable rivers around here, so I went to jump the channels at FB. Fired ONE shot killed ONE bird. Season total now 31.
Got to within visual range of the best spot on the whole freaking area, just in time to watch two guys jump all the birds off it and MISS 6 times. sigh.

Got the wonderful experience of having near 25 scaup in groups up to 6 fly past me at 15-25 yards and look at me like they KNEW I couldn't do anything about it. When a group of 6 birds goes past at 15 yards, AND every bird in the flock visibly turns his head to look at you as they go by, it is time to forget about DUMB animals. Those bastiches KNOW! :|


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> every bird in the flock visibly turns his head to look at you as they go by


they just wanted to see what a hairless ape was doing, all dressed up in green out in the middle of a swamp and carrying "boom stick"


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> they just wanted to see what a hairless ape was doing, all dressed up in green out in the middle of a swamp and carrying "boom stick"


A. I am not particularly hairless. Quite the opposite actually. :shock:

B. My camo is primarily shades of brown and tan, very little green. :wink:

C. I was on the dike next to the main channel, not in the middle of a swamp. :mrgreen: (maybe get more ducks if I was :| )

But other than that, yeah. :lol: 
hehe

Rotten **** birds anyway.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

compared to the perviouse 5 seasons this would be consider very good but not great year. except for ringers the most I have ever got. but with few more days left this could still become another great year.


----------

